# 19c west desert tintic deer



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

Im looking for info about this unit. Anything helps. I'm looking for water and somewhere to start scouting. Thanks


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry to tell you this but 19c is not a very good unit to start out in. It's hard to hunt and has very low buck and deer numbers. Lots of rattlesnakes too. I would try along the Western boundary if I was you.


----------



## Gweedo (Mar 12, 2013)

Most people hunt the areas around Eureka. There's a lot of roads and the locals know the deer habits and where the bigger ones hang out. There's a lot of mines and some private property. Best thing to do is just drive the area and get to know it. Find an area that looks good, make sure it's public, then focus scouting that area. Just be careful when hiking, lots of open mines and rattle snakes. They have tried to close off most of the more dangerous mines but I have still come across some that were still open and 100' plus deep. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## utarchery (Jun 18, 2013)

How would a person go about hunting an area with no water and bucks that won't really pattern? It's frustrating


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Spot and Stalk or Still Hunt


----------

